# D2G Straight Talk Sim and Speed Questions



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a D2G that i am going to take over to straight talk later this month. I know that there are two major steps that must be taken but both are suggested to be done AFTER the sim card is purchased and installed.

There are two types of SIM for straight talk... the ones that come with their cheapo phones (or purchased for "unlocked GSM Phone") and the ones that you buy for Bring your own device option (AT&T, T-Mobile BYOD Sim Cards). My main question is which of these do i need? Should i just buy the cheap phone and use that sim, or should i order an AT&T Straight Talk Sim? Will the speed be any different either way? I've heard that the AT&T SIM is the same as the SIM they send you with one of their free phones. The main reason i ask, is that i could order the $45 unlimited plan card and get a free refurb phone with sim card pre installed and have $15 more to put toward more important things, like beer.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

i may have answered my own question... i hear that the sim that comes with the free phones is actually a T MOBILE sim and is not unlocked. Guess i'll just order the AT&T unlocked ST Sim and go from there


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Could you explain what in the blue heavens is a “locked SIM”?


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Could you explain what in the blue heavens is a "locked SIM"?


bad choice of words, i mean i was told it was device specific and could not be used on an unlocked android phone.


----------

